# Spalted Oak Vessel



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a piece of spalted Oak, 8" W x 7 3/4" H The finish is 50/50 DO and BLO.
I am considering tis piece for a swap at WTU so honest C&C Appreciated.

[attachment=22530]

[attachment=22531]

[attachment=22532]


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 6, 2013)

Im far from an expert but I think the shape is superb and the finish is great. I like shinier wood though so Im partial to making the wood as glossy as possible...... But the piece is magnificant as it stands now.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice color and form, good spalting on it too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the soft glow of the finish - sorta satin but what I really like is the matching of the grain and the symmetry of the grain to the elegant shape. Non- turner perspective- really nice...............


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it, great execution on a real nice piece of wood.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice looking. Rick


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2013)

The only thing wrong with this is the fact that I'm not paired with you in the swap!

Very cool!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 6, 2013)

Someone over on WU is very lucky.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2013)

Excellent! I love it when A fine piece is made from the common woods, not that that wood is common, beautiful spalt pattern. I really like the neck, I want to start making the necks taller on some of my pieces, but doesn't it make hollowing that much more diffidcut?


----------



## Brink (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Excellent! I love it when A fine piece is made from the common woods, not that that wood is common, beautiful spalt pattern. I really like the neck, I want to start making the necks taller on some of my pieces, but doesn't it make hollowing that much more diffidcut?



Not if you hollow from the bottom


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2013)

I gotcha..... Do you usually replug with the original wood piece?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I gotcha..... Do you usually replug with the original wood piece?



Yes. I'll post a pic of this one this afternoon


----------



## firemedic (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome! Really awesome!


----------



## jderyck (Apr 7, 2013)

That is a gorgeous shape and a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is a quick shot of the bottom of this piece.
[attachment=22601]


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 7, 2013)

It is excellent work and a great form that seems really fitting for the oak. I will share a critique that I got on a piece that had a similar flared neck, and a treatment that was suggested as a _possible_ improvement.

I was told;...." the wall thickness should carry all the way to the very edge of the lip of the neck...in profile, you would see the _assumed _wall thickness of the entire piece..."

What do you think? that is what counts here.

Mike


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> It is excellent work and a great form that seems really fitting for the oak. I will share a critique that I got on a piece that had a similar flared neck, and a treatment that was suggested as a _possible_ improvement.
> 
> I was told;...." the wall thickness should carry all the way to the very edge of the lip of the neck...in profile, you would see the _assumed _wall thickness of the entire piece..."
> 
> ...



I agree. I thought about that quite a lot. I wanted the neck diameter to be thinner, but it would have been disproportionate to the rest of the body, I wanted the small opening to peak the intrigue factor so this was the outcome. Kind of odd like a football bat huh?  I think it will have to go back on the lathe before it leaves for the swap. Thanks for the honest feedback. Thats what I was looking for!
~ Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 7, 2013)

Mike Jones seems to have a handle on on the best way to comment on a piece and at the same time offer improvements. I can't argue with his oppinion or advice or idea. But I do say brake the rules and make it work. Art is subjective. My aunt used to say make everything perfict but leave something unperfict. Maybe on purpous or on accident, and that is art for all to decide. I get ideas from all sorts of people all the times, sometimes they are way out there, but art is subjective, basic rules apply, break them every chance you get and set new rules, new examples of what is acceptable. Not everyone is a collector, but every collector wants to be on the cutting edge.


----------

